# Need help/advice, new rescue!



## Lexi&Buck (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello!

On Saturday our family (me, hubby, 3 kids ages 10,8 and 6, and our 13 year old mutt) adopted a new pup. His name is Buck, he is 2-3 years old and a beautiful Shepherd/Retriever mix. He was rescued from an Indian reservation, spent a month at the Humane Society and as far as we can tell has never had a home. 

Buck is very anxious, he is afraid of noises, cars, and water. He cowers when we stand over him to pet him which makes me think he has been hit. The kid's noise and activity level cause him a lot of anxiety and make him want to hide. He has made a little den hidden in the backyard and doesn't like to come out, if we make him come in he goes right to his kennel. He is incredibly gentle with people and walks very well on a leash but hates to be in the house. The biggest issue is with him and our other dog Lexi. 

Lexi is 13 and was adopted at 6 weeks and has been the only dog in the house for the last 9 years. She is losing her hearing and eye sight slightly but is overall in good health for her age. She is about 35 pounds (Buck is 60lbs) and definitely the "alpha" dog. At first they ignored each other. We have not allowed the 2 dogs alone yet but yesterday while my husband was present Lexi sniffed around Buck's backyard den and he snapped and lunged at her. Now both dogs seem terrified. Lexi seems a bit sore from the encounter but no visible wounds. Buck's mouth bled at first so he either bit his cheek or was scraped somehow. This was a scary situation for all of us. Buck is bigger and stronger and could definitely hurt Lexi if given the opportunity. Right now they are being kept 100% separated except when being walked on a leash. During walks they ignore each other. 

So my questions:

1. How can we make Buck feel comfortable in the house and part of the family?
2. How can we help him overcome his anxieties?
3. How can we get the dogs used to each other and avoid fights?
4. Is it possible for this situation to work out well for both dogs? 

I am worried we made a mistake bringing a new dog into the home of our much older dog!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not an expert at the dog-dog stuff, but I can help with the dog-people stuff.

Buck probably has learned that people can be mean (whether that's actual abuse or just punishment-based training, you'll never know) and he's highly stressed out about all the changes in his life. So, for one, he needs time to calm down and adjust to his new life. That's just a matter of being patient. Otherwise,

1. Don't push him to interact, accept what he can give. When my dog came to me, I was giving him treats for looking in my direction. He was that traumatized. Don't push anything on him, just reward him making any effort at all, no matter how slight.

2. Kindness, positive training, routine. Do not use any negative training at all. No leash popping, no tsst, no yelling, hitting, kicking, no shocking, no prongs, nothing. Reward him for doing well, prevent him from doing what you don't like. Obviously, if he tries to eat a razor blade, get that thing off of him! Otherwise, prevent and reward. Routine is important, too, because it allows him to predict his immediate future. You don't' have to stick to a rigid minute-by-minute schedule, but try to stick to the same number of walks at generally the same time of day, etc.

3. We have other people way more qualified than me for this one, sorry.

4. Maybe yes, maybe no. There's definitely hope.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

_"Right now they are being kept 100% separated except when being walked on a leash. During walks they ignore each other." _
That sounds really good! You have your work cut out for you but it really sounds like you're doing the right thing. Best of luck to you!


----------

